# amp repairing



## erod856 (Dec 27, 2012)

hey guys i have a few amps i need fixed,if anybody know how to let me know. i can either pay for it or i cangive up a few amps plus $ for a repair thank u in advance.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Send me a pm. I have the best and cheapest tech in the country.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

What do you have?


----------

